
Dirty cow – privilege escalation vuln. in the Linux Kernel - adm_hn
http://dirtycow.ninja/
======
0x0
The "am I affected" section is incredibly misinformative. Reading the page on
iOS it merely says "no" with no further explanation... So maybe the bug was
just in an unreleased development kernel? Nope, Debian just released patches I
needed to apply on my servers. So I was definitively affected and the page
lied. Looks like it's just some javascript looking for "linux" or "android" in
the user-agent string. It'll probably even say "yes" if you're browsing on a
patched linux pc.

~~~
sne11ius
Yes, take a look at the source:

    
    
      <script>document.write(navigator.userAgent.match(/Linux|Android/)?'Yes':'Nope')</script>
    

Its embarrassing imo. If you feel your vuln. is so important it needs to have
its own website, at least give reliable info about this or tell us why you
can't.

~~~
Daviey
Please direct any questions to the vulnerability twitter account:

[http://twitter.com/DirtyCOWVuln](http://twitter.com/DirtyCOWVuln)

Or

[https://github.com/dirtycow/dirtycow.github.io](https://github.com/dirtycow/dirtycow.github.io)

Please consider buying a t-shirt to support this.

------
prymitive
Everything is a brand now. Will we see agencies focused on handling CVEs
social media accounts?

------
trymas
They have a shop?!

Hopefully no one buys shirts for $2k..

